# risperdal and dp / dr



## makaveli (Sep 21, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone takes risperdal or similar medication for dp/dr. I take risperdal every 8 hours for about a year and a half now. I have been suffering from dp for about 15 years, i hate my medication but i know if i dont take it my mind totally takes a shit. When i do take it makes me feel drugged and zombified, crazy thing is my head is the best now that its every been but i am the most angry and depressed i have every been. I wish to god i didnt have to take any medication for this hell. I got this from several weed and cocaine mixed with weed trips almost 15 years ago. I am so over this fucking illness. Anyways let me know if you take anything like this or your thoughts in general.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

makaveli said:


> I was just wondering if anyone takes risperdal or similar medication for dp/dr. I take risperdal every 8 hours for about a year and a half now. I have been suffering from dp for about 15 years, i hate my medication but i know if i dont take it my mind totally takes a shit. When i do take it makes me feel drugged and zombified, crazy thing is my head is the best now that its every been but i am the most angry and depressed i have every been. I wish to god i didnt have to take any medication for this hell. I got this from several weed and cocaine mixed with weed trips almost 15 years ago. I am so over this fucking illness. Anyways let me know if you take anything like this or your thoughts in general.


I tried Zyprexa(olanzapine) many years ago, and it made my DP worse then, and I have heard many many stories from people for whom antipsychotics made their DP worse or had no result, and only à few of people that claimed they benefitted from them. DP researchers have the same impression. But ofcourse everyone is different, and you obviously get some benefit from risperdal. Could you tell what it does for you exactly.
Does it make your DP/DR much better, or does it prevent you from obsessing over it, or does it clear you thought processes.

There is a possibility that the benefit you get from it is due to à part of risperdals profile that is not unique to antipsychotic meds.
All the modern antipsychotics in the same class share the same profile. They block dopamine receptors and also serotonin subtype 2 receptors.
This serotonin subtype 2 receptor is also the target of hallocinogens like LSD, but instead of blocking them, they activate them strongly. 
Now LSD causes strong DP/DR, so in theory blocking this receptor could have an anti DP effect. In the real world not many people benefit from this blocking, but maybe for you it works. If so, than you would maybe not need the other dopamine blocking effect, which is the main reason for feeling
zombified and depressed. If you never tried mirtazepine (Remeron) before, you could give it à go. It is an anti depressive medication that blocks serotonin 2 receptors, but it doesn't mess with dopamine. Agomelatine is a new med that also blocks serotonin 2 but it is not registered in everywhere yet. No guarantees ofcourse, maybe it is the dopamine blocking of risperdal that does the trick for you, but if it is not you could be better of with ànother Serotonine 2 blocker. 
One more thing though: never quit risperdal in one go, tamper it down slowly before you try anything else.

Just à thought. Good luck!


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I was on Risperdal for 6 months, but noticed no difference or change in my DP.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

sounds like maybe you need to talk to your dr and re check all your meds


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

drugs work differently for everyone, so my opinion is pretty useless here. However, risperdal was the worst drug I have tried and made everything way worse for me. It made things scary bad. Upped my anxiety and depression to the point I was a useless mess. I am so thankful I am off it. However, I assume this was my individual response to it.

Generally though antipsychotics aren't supposed to be useful in DP.


----------

